# ¿se pude combertir radio a Amplificador?



## morf 2000 (May 22, 2010)

tengo en mi poder los restos de un savk92d y en mi pais no hay repuestos para el y lo quiero combertir en un amplificador originalmente trae 5 bafles de dos dos bocinas y 2 de 2 subwoffer y lo quiero dejar funcionando todo 
si alguien me pude alludar se lo agradeceria mucho [URL=http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/img1yi14xp.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (May 23, 2010)

Bueno , en un radio receptor analogo la señal es tomada por la antena y se aplica a la etapa amplificadora de RF. La salida de este proceso se mezcla con la señal del oscilador local para generar la frecuencia de FI. El conjunto de estas tres etapas es lo que se designa como sintonizador del receptor. La frecuencia de FI se amplifica habitualmente en varias etapas (mínimo dos), de la última se alimenta el detector, circuito que ha de recuperar la señal moduladora y de alli se aplica al amplificador de potencia de audio. Si el radio es analógico como son los de tubos y transistores la entrada de audio se controla en el potenciometro de volumen, este tiene tres pines , uno que vá a tierra, el de centro que es la salida de resistencia variable y el otro extremo que es la entrada de señal, a el ingresa la salida demodulada de la FI por el detector, desoldando este cable que llega de la estapa de deteccion se tiene la entrada de un amplificador de audio se le puede soldar a un jack de entrada hembra de dos terminales si es mono y la otra entrada a tierra y se tendra un simple amplificador de audio a tubos


----------



## Nimer (May 23, 2010)

Creo que por "Radio" te referís al equipo de música, y no al receptor de frecuencias de radio.
Si es así, entonces sólo resta ubicar la parte amplificadora de sonido, ubicar todos los preamplificadores de las distintas funciones, y anular el resto o lo que no funcione.
Se puede, sip.


----------



## antiworldx (May 23, 2010)

Si se puede, pero para ayudarte, se necesitan tres cosas...

La primera y mas importante: "escribe correctamente por favooor!!!" Convertir y ayuda, asi se escriben bien.
La segunda: fotos del equipo por dentro para ubicar las etapas.
La tercera, buscate si existe por ahi el diagrama del circuito, si no tendremos que basarnos con puras fotos que tu proporciones.
Y cuarta... """""!!! saca bien las fotos, que no se vean fuera de foco por favor!!!! """"


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2010)

¿Es solo radio o tiene mas funciones?
¿Tiene algun tipo de selector?
¿El volumen es mediante ruedecita o con botones digital?
¿Detras del aparato que conectores tiene y que pone?








Un buen redactado conlleva una buena respuesta.


----------



## morf 2000 (May 30, 2010)

nimer quiero eliminar todas las funciones solo el amplificador es el que quiero me alludas

tipete 123 
El radio tiene varias funciones casettera, cd,y radio.
tiene control de volumen por ruedecita.
atras tiene los conectores de las bocinas, conectores RCA paraentrada AUX y para la salida del video componente.
 les ruego paciencia porque no tengo internet propia  sino tengo que pagar por el sevicio.
ATT: morf 2000


----------



## fedealma (May 30, 2010)

si tiene entrada aux.entonces ya esta solucionado. enchufa lo que quieras amplificar por esa entrada y listo.


----------



## Dano (May 30, 2010)

Que es lo que tiene roto? No entiendo que es lo que buscas, atrás el equipo tiene AUX.

Escribe bien por favor.


----------

